# Look on the bright side (re: Davis trade)



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Ricky Davis _never_ would have let this team lose sixteen games in a row. We wouldn't be last place in the NBA if Slick were still on this team. Thank goodness he's on the Wolves now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Ricky Davis _never_ would have let this team lose sixteen games in a row. We wouldn't be last place in the NBA if Slick were still on this team. Thank goodness he's on the Wolves now.


I don't get it.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

What's there to get? I'm just pointing out the truth. Buckets wouldn't have let this team lose sixteen straight without Pierce, and as such, we wouldn't be the worst team in the league, thus enabling us a chance at the #1 pick.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> What's there to get? I'm just pointing out the truth. Buckets wouldn't have let this team lose sixteen straight without Pierce, and as such, we wouldn't be the worst team in the league, thus enabling us a chance at the #1 pick.


Oh..I thought you were being sarcastic.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Sarcasm was mixed in there. It sort of entails my unhappiness with the trade. I went from thinking the trade was garbage, to maybe it wasn't so bad, back to garbage.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

The Celtics sure could have used the 48 points they dropped on Golden State last night.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

P-Dub34 said:


> Buckets wouldn't have let this team lose sixteen straight without Pierce, and as such, we wouldn't be the worst team in the league, thus enabling us a chance at the #1 pick.


 Memphis still has a worse record and they don't seem to be trying too hard to win either.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

it all makes sense now...it was part of dannys ingenius plan...trade away our second best player, a pg who is better than any pg we currently have, a center who is currently better than anyone we have (as much as we all hated him he is averaging a solid 13 and 7 this year), and a serviceable defensive player for a guy who he knows will get injured every time he steps foot on the court...ON TOP OF THAT trade away our number 7 pick for a pg who was grossly overrated and who is currently a bum because if we would have drafter roy, foye or gay they might have actually helped us win games...now we can get oden...thanks again danny!!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

You'd rather have the 8th overall and end up with some other average player?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

id rather not have wasted the past 5 years of pierces career so we could progressively get so terrible that we can get a number 1 pick


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

This is when I remind myself that I'm one of the few on this forum who realize that some teams need to hit rock bottom before they can move on.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I agree that tanking is the best thing to do right now, actually. I'm just saying this as we look back on the Davis trade.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

All Ainge can do is tank if he really wants to advance this team, especially if he's not going to trade Green and Jefferson for a star. If he keeps repeating 7 seeds and 16th overrall picks, they're going to be mediocre until he gets fired. He's just trying to keep his job.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> This is when I remind myself that I'm one of the few on this forum who realize that some teams need to hit rock bottom before they can move on.




yea so we are currently at the rock bottom and hopefully by 2015 we can get into the playoffs again


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

So you enjoy being the 8 seed and getting smoked in the playoffs and ending up with a mid round pick?


----------



## ZWW (Jan 17, 2004)

agoo101284 said:


> So you enjoy being the 8 seed and getting smoked in the playoffs and ending up with a mid round pick?


I sure as hell don't. That's a recipe for always being terrible. Think about it for a second. You finish 8th in the Eastern Conference, barely miss the lottery, barely stay in to get swept in four games and always end up with mid-first rounders that are nothing more than role players. I rather my team be a top 3 team in a conference or be awful so they can get top 3 picks. Finally seems like the Celtics are picking one of those two options.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> id rather not have wasted the past 5 years of pierces career so we could progressively get so terrible that we can get the [strike]number 1[/strike] fourth pick


Corrected.

Let's face it, Danny and Doc have failed at everything else they've done, they're going to fail at this too.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> So you enjoy being the 8 seed and getting smoked in the playoffs and ending up with a mid round pick?


given a full year together a team of payton, ricky, pierce, walker, and blount could have contended for at least a few years...if that didnt work after a while blow it up then trade pierce THEN rebuild...dont waste the prime years of your best player in 2 decades in order to rebuild


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> given a full year together a team of payton, ricky, pierce, walker, and blount could have contended for at least a few years...if that didnt work after a while blow it up then trade pierce THEN rebuild...dont waste the prime years of your best player in 2 decades in order to rebuild


well said.. pierce and walker are a great duo


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Danny Ainge had the right idea, but was handicapped by the owners and made some bad moves. Trading Antoine for expirings [Chicago] or letting his contract run out would have been smart decisions and the Celtics could have rebuilt much earlier before Pierce's prime.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> given a full year together a team of payton, ricky, pierce, walker, and blount could have contended for at least a few years...if that didnt work after a while blow it up then trade pierce THEN rebuild...dont waste the prime years of your best player in 2 decades in order to rebuild


Have we forgotten what year two of Blount was like?

That team still only would have gone for 7th or 8th in the conference. That's not contending. That's getting smoked by the Pistons.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

agoo101284 said:


> Have we forgotten what year two of Blount was like?
> 
> That team still only would have gone for 7th or 8th in the conference. That's not contending. That's getting smoked by the Pistons.



how do you figure that team would have been 7th or 8th??? that team was together for 20 or 25 games and won the atlantic division the team won what 75% of the games that those 5 were together?? if they got the 3rd seed being together the last quarter of the season they wouldnt have just got the 7th or 8th seed being together a whole season...that team could have been one of the top teams in the east for at least 3 or 4 years


----------

